# Marshall JCM 900 Dual reverb worth?



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys! After a few peoples asking me about this Marshall I have, I might put it into the market, but have to clue what to ask. 
Its a pretty much cherry Marshall JCM900 dual reverb head and the 1960A lead cab. Thanks for the input guys! I know you guys know your stuff! 

ps: If I should even sell it? I do already have a traynor YBA-1 and I don't play shows or anything anymore, and in case people ask what I play, I play pretty much anything really so...good cleans to, some nice clean distortion. thanks!


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

no one? I was thinking $1300, that too much?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I would expect a JCM900 head to go for somewhere around $500-800, depending on condition and how much the buyer wants it.

Not sure about the 4x12 cab. Some go for $200 range, others get about $400. Depends on condition and what's loaded in.


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

the cabs got the stock 75 watt celestions. they go for $899 at L&M here I think


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never seen a JCM900 head sell for more than $600 $450-550 seems right for them.

JCM900 cabinets? 300-400 at most.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, 4x12 cabs don't seem to sell anywhere near their "new" prices. Not sure why that is.

Selling music gear is like selling anything else - if you want it sold quickly, you need to pick a reasonable price that's in line with what people are wiling to pay.

If you don't care whether it sells or not, or you're willing to wait a long time for exactly the right buyer to come along, then you can pick any price you like. 

e.g. Somebody just listed a JCM 900 + a Mode 4 4x12 cab on Toronto Craigslist for $1600. It seems extremely unlikely to me that it will sell for anywhere near that price. But maybe the seller doesn't really care if it sells, and he's willing to wait.

If you want to get a ballpark for expected resale value, you'll need to look at deals that actually went through. Take a look at ebay, for example. There's a way to search out "completed" deals, and you can see which deals resulted in a sale (the green ones), and which ones did not (the red ones). The winning bids are shown as well. You'll notice that the prices on the deals that actually completed are considerably lower than the asking prices/reserves on the items offered that DON'T sell. In my experience, ebay prices tend to be a bit on the high side, maybe 10-20% above the general used market, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

its ok guys! I'm trading it for a Hiwatt DR-103!! kkjuw


----------

